
Sattern - sattern
https://sattern.dev/
======
sattern
Sattern is a JavaScript instrument for creating musical patterns.

It can generate sequences and trigger various targets inside an audio graph.

A graph is a collection of targets or "audio units" and these can be MIDI
ports, OSC ports, or internal Samplers and or SOUL patches.

It can also be used in passthrough mode to receive messages from MIDI and or
OSC ports and trigger various targets that way.

Sattern can run as standalone or as an AudioUnit (AU) plugin.

~~~
sattern
This one has been in the oven for some time now and I've finally got around to
releasing it!

Inspired by the Roland MC-4 Microcomposer and various Eurorack sequencers, I
decided to create an JavaScript environment/IDE to do read–eval–print loop
(REPL) style musical pattern and composition system that can be used as a
standalone or as an Audio Unit (AU) plugin inside your DAW.

